# Throttle Body 2005 GTO



## GTOextreme2005 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been looking everywhere for a throttle body for my 05 gto, but all i can find are cable operated ones. I need one for the drive by wire system. Anyone know? Please help!!!!


----------

